# ring worm & cloth diapering? help please



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My 9 month old dd has what look like ring worm on her butt. My question is if thats what it is how do I get it ''out'' of my cloth diapers. The dr thinks its dry skin but it is circles rimmed in red clear on center Im gunna call tomarrow for treatment.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Isn't ring worm the same "type" as athlete's foot? IIRC, it is, and you can treat AF with vinegar.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

tea tree oil on butt will help. I would just think that washing the cloth diaper in hot water would work. I have gotten ring worm several times... Once from a puppy I "rescued" and several times from children I have encountered at work. I have just washed my clothes as normal and had no problems.


----------



## mamajjr (Aug 24, 2008)

Bumping this.

My 11 mo daughter has ring worm on her bottom. We have been using tea tree oil to no avail. We also cloth diaper. Has anyone heard of Black Walnut extract for the ring worm? Any other natural cures?

I googled and the name Absorbine came up. I don't know what that is..any experience?


----------



## deputy465 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm sure you probably want something natural, but with one of my kids we never got rid of it naturally. We tried Lotrimin cream and it went away quickly. It's a fungus . . . I dont' think you should have too much trouble getting it out by just washing normally (hot water). I could be wrong though . . . . I'm going to check one of my medical books on the Black Walnut. I'll let you know what I find


----------



## mamajjr (Aug 24, 2008)

I was thinking of using colloidal silver next. I just don't want to use a product laden with chemicals.


----------



## deputy465 (Jun 4, 2009)

Reading about the Black Walnut, and it seems like you have to actually peel the husk off of a "real" black walnut and rub it on the affected area. I've heard of Absorbine, but even better than that is Apple Cider Vinegar which you could probably find at your local grocery/whole foods store.

I know that Gentian Violet is suggested for yeast infections . . . which are fungal . . . I bet this would help with ringworm too. Just a thought. I think it would be your best bet


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Wouldn't Black Walnut stain the skin? Not a big consideration I suppose since its on the butt


----------



## deputy465 (Jun 4, 2009)

Honestly . . . I have no idea since I have not ever used it. I know that Gentian Violet stains everything, though.


----------



## mamajjr (Aug 24, 2008)

When I change her diaper I use apple cider vinegar then a Idiluted solution of tea trea oil. It is shrinking.

I went to the store and bought colloidal silver. When I got home, I did some research and found that I shouldn't be using a colloidal silver that is made using a silver protein. So I ordered mesosilver as a backup if the apple cider vinegar and TTO doesn't work. I also bought Black Walnut extract with green hulls.

I am determined to kill this without using an otc with chemicals. Mabye GSE will work. I quit using my cloth diapers since I have a pack of 7th gen I need to finish because they are kind of small.


----------



## deputy465 (Jun 4, 2009)

GSE is great for many things, but it is SUPER strong. Just make sure you dilute it with water so that she doesn't get more irritated by it. It can really dry the skin.


----------

